# Inside the Deadly World of Counterfeit Vape Cartridges



## fbb1964 (2/10/20)

2 Oct 2020

The "mysterious vaping illnesses" seemed to disappear as soon as they came. But what caused these illnesses and should we still be afraid of vaping? VICE producer Zeke Spector goes down the rabbit hole, retracing the story to investigate if the hype was media hyperbole or a legitimate concern in this series premiere of "Should You Be Afraid."



This is the latest official report on this I could find.. Still very biased towards vaping in general as expected

https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/basic_information/e-cigarettes/severe-lung-disease.html

And of course the idiots in Australia banging their anti vaping drum as expected

https://www.mja.com.au/journal/2020/vaping-lung-injury-unregulated-fluids-pose-danger

And of course in South Africa as well.. 

https://www.news24.com/news24/SouthAfrica/Local/Express-News/e-cigarettes-not-so-harmless-20191203

This one in South Africa a bit more supportive towards vaping if you could call it that..

https://www.psychologytoday.com/za/blog/balanced/202001/vaping-and-evali

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------

